# The inbred little Sh175- TT broken into.



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

Well they kinda did,

Got into my TT and the glove box open all documents and items i have in the car all over the passenger seat!

i thought my brother giving me a wind up, telling me in his way to clean my car, throw out some old parking pay-n-display tickets ect.

Anyway, cut long story short, was not him giving me a sign, some little fucking pricks from the council estate up the road broke in had a fucking little rumage and stole my GPS.

Now there was no forced entry, the doors must have been left open from the day and the bastards just open it up! no other way, unless they learnt how to copy key fob radio signals!!!!!

For the last month now fucking scum kids been walking late down the street, walking into peoples drive trying to open the car doors.
unbeleiveable their cockyness!!!! honestly they strawl down the road with out a care in a world, on people drive ways.

Phoned the police, basically told me to phone a "support" officer who will go to the estate!!!! what for to make em a cup of tea or something!!!!!!!

this aint no dodgy area also, but labours clever idea to put Council estates in good/ decent areas has only resulted in theft and robbery's at the good parts!

contacted the local pawn shops if any tried to take it there, see what happens.

why cant the tt have auto locking after 20 secs or something, can i programme it?

Even tho the GPS is gone, not to botherd, easily replaced, but the fact that they have violated my property and privacy just disgusts me. i have some friends who are in the police and the stories that they tell me about, and the police lack of power in some cases, makes u see why many people have decided to leave the uk, for places like canada, Nz and Oz.

And you wonder why people now are tempted to take law in own hands and actuaclly catch the litte fuckers, i staying up late tonight to see if the come back, and if they do...

niko


----------



## rogerman (Mar 7, 2006)

Very sorry to hear of your problem. What is this country coming to?

It would appear you possibly left your car unlocked as the radio signal transmitted by the key is a changing, infinitely variable code, therefore making it impossible to copy.

Hope you retrieve your stolen items, but don`t hold out much hope.


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

so so sorry to hear that. Its the violation of personal propert/space that the real choker. Hardware can be replaced, but that feeling stays, i know how it feels, especially given the two burglaries at my parents house.

the last time it happened, couple of summers ago, dad was last person to go to bed at about 2.30am, leaving a small top window open in fron room. They got in via that, stole keys to mums brand new beemer and drove off in it. A neighbour said they saw three fellas in a red hatchbach sitting in the street for ages before hand but was unable/unwilling to assist any further.

really feel for you mate, and i genuinely wish you all the best on this one


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

thanks Rogerman and Cam,

Must have left the doors unlocked. But was thinking the flashing light shows more that when the car in UNLOCKED rather than Locked for a car thief, if you see what i am saying, gives them something to check!

Hate it, that feeling that some little weed has been in my car, touched my belonging, a bit neurotic in a way i know, but its "my" car i bought it, i earned it!

hmm, honestly i used to see london, uk as a gem, as organised and lawful with good strong law in place, but to be honest its getting worse by the milli second! Most get a wanring or community service or what have you.

I think some more tougher laws are needed, even arbitary ones, Crime is crime so it should be stapped out.

Just happy they didnt tear the soft top, cut the interior, scratch it ect.

thanks alot you two.

niko


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

While I feel for you, you did leave an expensive car unlocked, with a GPS system in the glove box - not exaclty following the advice given out by police forces etc... :?

Theft isn't a new crime - it's been around for as long as people have had possesions, so I don't really accept this as a damning indictment for the state of the country. There's also the possibilty that by allowing these kids to gain access to your car/GPS you've inadvently funded another crime, as they've probably sold/swapped it for drugs.


----------



## biogoo (Jul 10, 2006)

Niko said:


> why cant the tt have auto locking after 20 secs or something, can i programme it?


I thought the TT did have something like that - I'm sure I read in the manual that if you unlock the doors with the fob and don't get in within a minute or so, then it relocks the doors?


----------



## bobbulo (Aug 23, 2006)

I've had my other car broken into twice (not a case of having left the car open).

In the second instance, at the police station, a plain clothes detective who overheard me and another victim reporting the crime commented - 'Oh... they've been targetting honda on wednesdays for a while now, we were hoping to set up a sting but I see they've now changed to thursdays'

IIRC, an increasing % of car break-ins are for GPS units so my rule of thumb is never to leave it in the car and also to remove the cradle so that no one expects to find a sat-nav in the car.

Sorry. But don't hold out much hope of the Police recovering anything...


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

TTwiggy said:


> While I feel for you, you did leave an expensive car unlocked, with a GPS system in the glove box - not exaclty following the advice given out by police forces etc... :?
> 
> Theft isn't a new crime - it's been around for as long as people have had possesions, so I don't really accept this as a damning indictment for the state of the country. There's also the possibilty that by allowing these kids to gain access to your car/GPS you've inadvently funded another crime, as they've probably sold/swapped it for drugs.


you are quite right TTwiggy, but cut the guy some slack ! he's entitled to a bit of moral indignation, and I'm sure he knew all that anyway. Honestly, I'm not having a pop at you at all but we've all made similar mistakes, or at least I have, the only difference is I got lucky and nothing happened when I left my TT windows open overnight [smiley=oops.gif]


----------



## rogerman (Mar 7, 2006)

Niko, if you are concerned, and don`t want the small led`s to flash when your car is alarmed you could try blocking them out with some black electricians tape. However, the obvious purpose IS for them to flash to let others know the car is alarmed.

biogoo, the car will only automatically relock itself after one minute if you unlock it but don`t open a door. It won`t do it when you get out of the car, having driven it home, as probably in Niko`s situation.


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

TTwiggy said:


> While I feel for you, you did leave an expensive car unlocked, with a GPS system in the glove box - not exaclty following the advice given out by police forces etc... :?
> 
> Theft isn't a new crime - it's been around for as long as people have had possesions, so I don't really accept this as a damning indictment for the state of the country. There's also the possibilty that by allowing these kids to gain access to your car/GPS you've inadvently funded another crime, as they've probably sold/swapped it for drugs.


i really do hope you are kidding? espcially on the last sentence!

The fact that these kid have been going up and down the road each night yes is a fact that should have made us more cautions, but that does not stop the fact THAT they have been trying top open every car on the raod, there is no difference between a person who tries to break in and one who breaks in, the mens rea is there. thier guilty intention is there. if anything thier annoyance of not getting in would only facilitate more drastic actions, eg breaking windows and tearing soft tops.

What benefit is having huge council estates in a decent part of london, dont see that in france, italy or other modern europen states, capitals. Dont get me wrong, not saying they all should be rounded up in one place. just think more thought needs to be put to the situtation. And if you speak to any police officers, they will say that they need more powers, more laws that actually give them power to act rather than warn. i can give u many emails of my friends and u can ask them youself.
How about immagration Tiwgy for another good focal point of this state of the country...?

Now Twiggy i cant not see your point in adding your last sentence. It is a point you can say, but its incorrect to say that "i inadvently" am faciliting a drug addict, i hardely placed a placard above my car stating words to catch a drug addicts attention to steal something.

i see your point on the possibility, but its so vague and open that there are so many other things that could aid, help, or fund another crime, rather than niko lost gps.

Are you telling me that they would Not have broken into the car had it not been open? that they would not be back to do damage? does it not go to show that more they fail more drastic methods they will take. i hardly think they will just give up ther crime days so easily. i wish they would, but not holding my breath.

Niko


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Niko, pain in the arse though it may be, maybe you ought to get a car cover to use at night. Might be just that little extra deterrent?


----------



## Dicky2 (Apr 24, 2006)

Get yer self doon to JD Sports. They've got a cracking range of " Baseball Bats "


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

Dicky2 said:


> Get yer self doon to JD Sports. They've got a cracking range of " Baseball Bats "


funny thank Dicky2, i recently took up night time baseball. Fantastic sport i hear...
 :twisted: 
niko


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

Guys, can anyone confirm there is a flaw with the TT thats exposed using half a tennis ball?

Odd i know, but my bro read that there is a week spot that fired the locks?

Cheers


----------



## dommorton (Mar 9, 2005)

That wasn't the TT

It was a car from moons ago


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

can anyone confirm that the TT "could" suffer from this?

niko


----------



## dommorton (Mar 9, 2005)

As said this was on a particular model decades ago.


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

ok thanks Dommorton i apprciate it.

but does it carry weight for modern cars? or is it an urban myth? anyone with greater knowledge of phycis out there, or lock picking?

niko


----------



## shazs225TTC (Jan 2, 2006)

Niko said:


> well, i have done some research i think the idea is this:
> 
> "*Mod edit - do you really want to be posting instructions for breaking into a car on the forum?*
> 
> ...


Sorry about your gps being stolen and all the rest. But Niko you have banged on about other things which I'm biting my tongue on, but now you done it. Ah well, if I hear about any body having this done then I know what direction to point them in so they can thank you!! :?


----------



## hibberd (May 4, 2005)

To reply about council estates in GOOD areas..Governments build vaste estates of houses in areas to water down votes. If you have a heavy concentration of one party votes and you want to get your party into power in that area..build lots of new houses of the type where owners commonly vote for your party. Thats why Prescott is pushing hard to fill little villages with estates of houses weakens the hold of concervative and liberal voters and adds lots of new labour voters. Changing political boundaries by changing district boundaries is as old as the hills.

Doesnt help you get your GPS back and wont stop you getting your broken into, maybe it will get people interested in politics and be more active in how there council works and how it achieves its goals


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Moved to the flame room - as much as I understand the frustration, if you want to eff and Jeff about it, this is the place.


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

Niko said:


> TTwiggy said:
> 
> 
> > While I feel for you, you did leave an expensive car unlocked, with a GPS system in the glove box - not exaclty following the advice given out by police forces etc... :?
> ...


Yes, Niko, I did mean the last sentence - I'm not saying it's your fault and I'm certainly not accusing you of funding a druggy's habit, merely that it's likely your gps has been turned into drugs (the reason for most opportunist thefts)

Your point about 'council estates in nice areas' is a little naive fella - it's more down to gentrification of previously poor areas of the capital - you're actually 'invading' their territory, not the other way around.

And I'm sorry, but they only took your stuff because your car was unlocked - as I said earlier I do feel sorry for you, but I also live in a rough part of London, I left my TTR on the street for over a year, and no one touched it - no ripped hood, no attempted break-ins and no vandalism. Maybe I was just lucky. :?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Niko,

Sorry about the theft - it's nothing new.

Cosole yourself that you actually did good by leaving car unlocked - the damage from forced entry usually cosst far more to fix than the value of goods stolen.

It's actually better in some areas to leave your car unlocked but empty and with glove box open for all to see...


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

I was at my girlfriends place in Hampstead (near you) a few days ago, at about 4 am I checked my car out the window and I see some guy going into peoples driveways and checking cars and on the street, so I run down, open the door and he sees me, I ask him what hes doing and he tells me "don't worry" and continues, I gave chase and he continued checking then finally he ran when I was close... The cheek!

About a year ago at my parents place, on a Friday, I went ofr dinner, parked on the street, my parents car on their drive, entry gates open. At about 6pm I spotted some kids, they looked at my car, then off they walked, I stood outside and they were waiting & hanging about, I went in they came closer, I went out they went further away, anyway I warned my dad and told him to keep an eye on the CCTV which covered the frontal area, I had to go off for a few minutes, I left, he didn't watch the CCTV, they smashed his window on his car and nicked his satnav, his bad for leaving it on display and not watching out...

Anyway I reconised the kids from earlier (ranging from 13-17 yrs old). I checked the area, no luck...

A couple of weeks later, which in the area walking, I spotted one of the kids as he was wearing the same article of clothing, followed him to his home in some estate (again estate in a good area :roll and then contacted my contact at the local police station, to be honest they couldn't do anything, so I let it die.

Don't worry about it, keep an eye out, they will be back, my father says he has spotted the kids that broke into his car a few times... though what can you do to them, I am strong guy, but I doubt I would beat the crap out of some little kid and then be up on some assult charge...

P.s maybe you should install some large gates at the front of the house so nobody can enter the drive way? it helps (especially if shut)...


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

Dj,

we are thinking of that, placing gates on. When some work is dont to the house that is the idea.

is the Esate near ur g/f the one thats off Branch Hill?

Thats their new way now, walking into peoples drive and testing, the other problem is that once they notice who u are, it makes it more of a risk in the way u react to the. next time it can be a a brick or something worse.

so far been staying up later, put on automatic lights on the front windows ect.

they (the scum) know what they can get away with so they act on it.

niko


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Niko said:


> we are thinking of that, placing gates on. When some work is dont to the house that is the idea.


Niko, whilst I am sorry to hear of your loss, the theft from your car sounds like an opportunistic one. They sound like they have been trawling the area looking for cars that have been left unlocked. Sure gates will help make your car less of a target than some others in the same road, but equally remembering to lock your car will help. If you'd not left your satnav in the car overnight, you probably would never have known anyone had been in the car. I'm sorry to say it, but you have to bear some responsibility here for your mistakes. :?


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

BreTT said:


> Niko said:
> 
> 
> > we are thinking of that, placing gates on. When some work is dont to the house that is the idea.
> ...


i know what ur saying, truth be told was not me who was in question about "if car was locked/unlocked" it was my brother i posted it about myself as i didnt know such focus would be centralised of finding blame.
Though there would be a need to put blame, yes, i dont find it will help, and now its over there is no need arguing with someone about something u cant fix, especially as its my bro.

The sat nav was in glove box not in open so they went for a good rummage! and yes the whole car was upside down, mess everywhere i would have noticed, dont think they would have valet it for me after nicking it, i would have appericated it, but atlas no they didnt.

But Brett ur right, they have been trawling the area every night now, looking for unlock cars,

this thread was more of a flame to the scum, rather than the locking or theiving of the sat nav, more just a flame on society and these scum bags that have no respect for the fabric of society and common decency.

But i think gates are a good deterrent, but then one ask how much we turing our homes into prisons, to keep people out? Alarms, window grills, gates, panic alarms, the list never ends.

niko


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Yes Niko! the estate is the one that is off Branch Hill!

Get the gates installed pronto - its a good investment, most of the houses in my parents road are "gated" it definately doesn't feel like a prision, I lived in a "gated" house for most of my life and felt secure especially when younger. Luckily at my place there is a secure underground carpark, so no worries there.

Even if you do see them, just try and grab a snapshot in your brain, you seriously don't want to be beating up little scum and then having 100 shits are your door.

Have their been any actual breakins in your road?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Niko said:


> But i think gates are a good deterrent, but then one ask how much we turing our homes into prisons, to keep people out? Alarms, window grills, gates, panic alarms, the list never ends.
> 
> niko


I hear what you're saying. We lived in South Africa in the 70's and 80's, so I know all about living behind walled gardens with window grills, gates, alarms, attack dogs etc. Despite that, in one place we still got broken into five times in six months. I'm not saying it's like that here, but I hear you. :?


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

I woke up one morning so see my car doors and boot open.  Yes, someone had been through the contents of the car and took my bluetooth handsfree, my glasses and few other insignificant items. It was not a nice experience so I understand your feelings. I also had left my car unlocked which is unusual i must admit.
However, they also did a few other cars in the street by smashing their windows so I got off relatively lightly. One of my neighbours is a police Chief Superintendent so I had a word with him and his advice was not to lock the car doors and dont leave anything of value in the car. This is apparently what he does. :? :? Such confidence in our law enforcement personnel!


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

paulatt said:


> I woke up one morning so see my car doors and boot open.  Yes, someone had been through the contents of the car and took my bluetooth handsfree, my glasses and few other insignificant items. It was not a nice experience so I understand your feelings. I also had left my car unlocked which is unusual i must admit.
> However, they also did a few other cars in the street by smashing their windows so I got off relatively lightly. One of my neighbours is a police Chief Superintendent so I had a word with him and his advice was not to lock the car doors and dont leave anything of value in the car. This is apparently what he does. :? :? Such confidence in our law enforcement personnel!


Sad story.

However, I strongly advise against NOT locking your car...

Can invalidate your insurance, I am sure there is a clause in there somewhere...

The super was giving you bad/wrong advice!


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

dj c225 said:


> However, I strongly advise against NOT locking your car...
> 
> Can invalidate your insurance, I am sure there is a clause in there somewhere...
> 
> The super was giving you bad/wrong advice!


I also thought that in order to claim from your insurance, the car needed to be locked.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

paulatt said:


> dj c225 said:
> 
> 
> > However, I strongly advise against NOT locking your car...
> ...


But if little or nothing is taken by virtue of car being empty, you actually wouldn't need to make a claim. It's the damage caused rather than the chattels that usually necessitates a claim.

Many insurance policies will also not cover items of significant value if left in the car overnight, so as usual they have every way to suit themselves. :roll:

GF's 206 was done outside house last year -punched lock, damaged door skin, respray panel etc - and they took nothing. The Â£250 damage was not worth losing NCB over or more likley. getting renewal premium loaded, so we paid out.

I think its called a lose/lose scenario for the motorist.


----------



## SoTTonSoph (Sep 5, 2006)

It's really sad to here of stories of peoples belongings being stolen as it creates so much hassle for the individual as well as it being a genuinely unpleasent experience. The thought of somebody going through your things and being in your car can't be nice. I am so scared of forgetting to lock my car, I can't believe an officer would suggest that you didn't?!


----------

